# Happy Birthday Havanese Forum!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was just reminded by Melissa that this forum is now a year old!

Happy Birthday to the Havanese Forum. Thanks for starting this Melissa. It has created a community that e-mail groups can't do.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Melissa.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*everybody sing...*

Happy Birthday to us...happy birthday to us... Happy birthday dear Havanese Forum-- happy birthday to us.

Thanks Melissa for a great place and a wonderful community.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just for fun, and nostalgia's sake, here is the ad that Melissa sent to me one year ago this week so I it could be advertised to everyone at the National Specialty last year:










I was drawn to the simple, direct message and signed up right away.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Forum! 

Wow! I am really surprised to find out this forum is only a year old! This community seems like it has been together for such a long time! You all are so friendly and supportive. I love it here! 

Dixie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy birthday to the forum! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty:

Melissa, thanks so much for starting this place up! I have no idea where I would be without all the wonderful advice I have gotten here. I love you all! :grouphug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL YOU GORGEOUS YAKKERS! HERE'S TO ANOTHER GREAT GAB FILLED YEAR! THANKS MELISSA!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Melissa. This is a wonderful place!! :clap2: 

Thank you too Kimberly for letting some of us know about it.

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad I could help with that Susan!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*HAVANESE FORUM!!* Can you imagine how many members there will be in 2 years?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Egads Jeanne! I have a hard enough time keeping up with those who are here now.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Havanese Forum !
Sorry I do not have any of those wonderful fun graphics but Cosmo Ahnold & I say thank you Melissa for introducing us to such a wonderful group of caring supportive people .
People from Canada and Europe and the USA . Yeah !!!
Fantastic !!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awwwww
How sweet! 
I am so happy it has become what is has. It would NOT be this way without all of YOU! :grouphug:

Where else can you talk about poopy butts and tattoos and dog shows? And Chanel trunk shows.... ( I was eating mexican tonight, drinking mojitos thinking... tomorrow is Thursday... Chanel trunk show... what oh what will Vicki get... HAHA) 

Thanks to all of yall! I love it. Its exactly what I imagined!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooooooooeeeeeeeee!!! I am so glad to be a part of this wonderful Havanese forum with all its fascinating, kind, smart, funny and compassionate people.

I have learned a lot and am still learning. I have fun when I come on here, as well as share in what is going on in everyone's lives. Congrats, Melissa!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pssst Marj, the Hokey Pokey *is *what it is all about.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy 1st birthday! I too am shocked that it's only been one year. Just goes to show you what a group of like minded people can accomplish. I'm so happy I found you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's to many more great years!
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAVANESE FORUM!!*

_AND A BIG THANK YOU TO MELISSA FOR CREATING THE FORUM, THAT HELPS US AND OUR DOGS!!! _


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:arty:Happy Birthday Havanese Forum!arty::juggle:
I had no idea it was just a year old.......

:clap2::becky:Thank you Melissa!:becky::clap2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Thank you so much Melissa for giving me a place to fully indulge in my obsession....Havanese, of course!!

:biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:

And, thanks Kimberly for telling me about it!

:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, my buddy, I couldn't have gone much longer NOT telling you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY HAVANESE FORUM!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!Happy First Birthday!!!!!!!!!!*

*Happy first birthday to everyone*, *thank you sooooo much Melissa for this wonderful addiction! I love it here and am glad I can be part of this crazy family!*
Maryam.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace: This it is what it's all about !!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, that picture is just too cute! Loving it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

to the forum.

And thank you, Melissa for starting this special place.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Havanese Forum!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh, a pan of puppies!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!


NINE!!! ow my gosh! The black&tan is beautiful!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you so much Melissa for making this possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~Kristin


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

*Happy First Birthday Havanese Forum!!! Thank you, Melissa, for giving us all a healthy addiction!! *


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAVANESE FORUM!!!*:biggrin1: :drum: :grouphug: :cheer2: :cheer2: arty: arty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How exciting!

I just CANNOT believe the forum is this young! wow! It surprises me...I would've thought it to be 2-3 years.

Happy Birthday  What a fabulous place this is.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Happy Birthday to the Havanese Forum...many thanks and appreciation for giving us an output for our many stories and varied viewpoints of our #1 Fur Babies and the Many Stories and anecdotes we have to share....:whoo: :whoo: 


Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Wow!!*

Happy First Birthday!!










Just a pic from the web but perfect for this occasion.

And Many More!!!!
arty:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Havanese Forum! Thanks Melissa! 

Jane, thanks for introducing it to me! This indeed is a fabulous Hav place. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Trish, there is a breeder in Washington that always posts birthday party pix of her Havanese. I was tempted to pull one of her photos for the occasion too. I have never seen the one you posted - that's really cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> eace: This it is what it's all about !!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


Now that's a lot of love in that picture! What darling puppies.
Happy first birthday to the forum.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Would be cool to have an annual get together, but probably impossible!


----------

